# Texas Blue Lacy Hog Dog??



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been searching the forum looking for info on the lacys but have not found a lot of info.  As much as they are used in texas for it I thought more people would be using them here.  For those with experience with them how do they do with hogs?


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 19, 2010)

I have one she is a short to medium range dog, semi-rough, handles great, Very fast, Avg nose, hunts hard. I got her from a breeder in North GA


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

i tried to get one once...most of them folks in texas i think don't want to sell them for hog dogs...i don't mean anything bad by that..Bkeepr has one she works and may have some information about closer ones that actually are available.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a lacy puppy but bought him for tracking wounded deer.  I guess I dont understand the whole not wanting to sell for hog dogs since they promote them as a working dog...tracking deer, hog hunting, trap lines and herding cattle.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 19, 2010)

Silent_Assassin said:


> I have one she is a short to medium range dog, semi-rough, handles great, Very fast, Avg nose, hunts hard. I got her from a breeder in North GA



I have always been interested in them myself .... lets see some pics??


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 19, 2010)

Silent Assassin I got my pup from the same breeder, he is great.  We are happy with our Pearl.  She is out of Smokey and Dutchess and we hear they have a new female named Violet that recently had pups, all now sold. 
Pearl is a smart dog that likes to do lots of stuff and stay busy.  Tomorrow we are going squirrel hunting and we plan to use her for bloodtrailing too.  She has strong herding instincts and I need to get a handle on that.  Lacys and other dog breeds with a herding history can get a Tracking Number from Australian Shepherd Club of America so they can compete in their herding trials.

GTBHuntin if you go to the website MSLacydog.com there is a guy on there that hunts his Lacys and goes to hog bays. 

Pearl will be a year old later in the month and has never seen a hog.  She is only 28 pounds but has siblings that are much larger.  We saw an older brother that is about 55-60 pounds and covered in muscles.  I would be curious to see what Pearl would do with a hog.  She is real quick and agile but way over-confident.  Plus she doesn't know she is so little!


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 19, 2010)

Rosie

I do plan on breeding her in Dec. when she comes in. Took forever to find a Good male


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 19, 2010)

*Pearl*

Rose is a pretty girl!  Pearl is a tricolor like her dam.  Gotta go do the bees....


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I have a lacy puppy but bought him for tracking wounded deer.  I guess I dont understand the whole not wanting to sell for hog dogs since they promote them as a working dog...tracking deer, hog hunting, trap lines and herding cattle.



i really didn't either...the few that i spoke with asked me what i was going to use it for...then told me they had nothing available or not in the near future...i should have caught on sooner...and told them trailing i guess


Good lookin dogs S A and Bkeepr


----------



## JohnE (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm on one of the texas hog hunting forums, and never really heard of too many outstanding ones.....
Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 19, 2010)

JohnE said:


> I'm on one of the texas hog hunting forums, and never really heard of too many outstanding ones.....
> Not worth it IMO.



i find that hard to believe with the amount of drive i understand they have...i just wonder how many are getting used out there for hogs...i read all kinds of places that they are working in other areas...blood..cadaver..trailing


----------



## DSGB92 (Aug 20, 2010)

i have one that has been on a few hogs, they are great dogs, fast, smart, listens very well.


----------



## seabolt (Aug 20, 2010)

do inty 1 have a number to where u could get one of thes dogs?


----------



## Clifford (Aug 20, 2010)

Might as well show mine...






They know what a hog is, but I use them for blood tracking...

The reason so many people in Texas are not selling pups to hog hunters is because, a year or so ago, some folks got a bunch of dogs killed by doing stupid stuff... The whole group suddenly went cold on hog hunting...

Jesse Gaud used to run a Lacy pack over your way. But, he lost a bunch all at once, and I am not sure he will ever get back into it...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

good lookind dog...them all...that last puppy with the crooked head...want one like that

Be in GPT next weekend..I'll pick it up


----------



## Clifford (Aug 20, 2010)

Bring ten crisp new $100 bills, and you can take her home...
Oh, might as well warn you... You're gonna have to fight my wife too, and she can be tough!


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 20, 2010)

the ones i have are not that new...and to watch your wife whip another guys tail has got to be worth something


----------



## pig snatcher (Aug 21, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i tried to get one once...most of them folks in texas i think don't want to sell them for hog dogs...i don't mean anything bad by that..Bkeepr has one she works and may have some information about closer ones that actually are available.




My knowledge of them is VERRY limmited, but I have gathered that a lot of "city" folks are getting them as pets and such and dont want them to go to hunters. Maybe some collor breeding going on.   Kind of like dogos and anything else that is new or odd.  Honestly if you are wanting one to hunt or track I think I would pass on any dog that wasnt directly from hunting stock.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 21, 2010)

pig snatcher said:


> My knowledge of them is VERRY limmited, but I have gathered that a lot of "city" folks are getting them as pets and such and dont want them to go to hunters. Maybe some collor breeding going on.   Kind of like dogos and anything else that is new or odd.  Honestly if you are wanting one to hunt or track I think I would pass on any dog that wasnt directly from hunting stock.



that is pretty much the feeling i got talking to the TX folks..


----------



## Clifford (Aug 23, 2010)

Everyone in Texas has a ranch... But, in a lot of cases that is really just a few acres with a trailer on it. They all claim to be hog hunters too! But, very few of them ever put their dogs anywhere but in the front of a truck.
That dog on a chain pic would also send most of them off huffing and screaming abuse!

The truth is that Lacys bring big money whether they are worth it, or not, mostly because the blue color catches folk's eye. 

There are some folks who have kept the working lines pure, but you have to know where to look to find those dogs. We are just getting a few of them in Mississippi and Louisiana, and in a few years I hope we will have enough good dogs around so that we do not have to keep going back to Texas to get pups.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 23, 2010)

Clifford said:


> That dog on a chain pic would also send most of them off huffing and screaming abuse!
> 
> The truth is that Lacys bring big money whether they are worth it, or not, mostly because the blue color catches folk's eye.



yea and it should...everybody knows you need a heavier and longer chain to muscle up your dog
chains are not a bad thing...front seat riddin..ac soakin...color bread dogs is what should be scoffed at.  I know that ..I..am not intrigued by the color or the eyes as much as the drive that I read so much about.  Yea..German engineering is a terrific thing too...the 4 on my ford do the same thing...get me where I'm going


----------



## Clifford (Aug 23, 2010)

One more thing. Most litters are sold before they hit the ground because of the demand. This means buyers are being put on waiting lists, which also means that breeders can be very picky about where the pups go. The screening process includes as one of the first questions, "Do you hunt hogs?", which means a lot of good dogs never get to show what they can do.
My dogs are not woods dogs, but they will work a hog in a bay pen. But, I use them at my outfit in Illinois as blood trackers. They might, or might not, make it with a hardcore hog hunter. The girl dog is pretty darn gritty, but she may not range out far enough to hunt. The male will bay, but keeps his distance. I have no idea what the pup will do, because we have not had a chance to get her in with a hog.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 23, 2010)

you are correct that was the first question


----------



## Clifford (Aug 23, 2010)

Write that down! My wife thinks I am always wrong...


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 23, 2010)

i have never had any dealling with them but if any of you go to the winter classic alot of the coon hunters there are the same way about there dogs one told me his dogs were to good to be hog dogs


----------



## rtp (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, Im from Texas.  I do not personally have hog dogs but know several people that do and hunt with them numerous times a year.  None of them have blue lacy dogs in their mix.  The people I know that have Blue Lacy dogs use them as cattle dogs or for blood tracking.  They do make great pets and I know a lot of people are getting them just for pets.  Hope this helps.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a blue heeler bulldog cross that will bay the edit out of a hog he is only 5m and hates a hog.  this cross was not on purpose i have blue heelers that i work my cows with and they are by far the best and smartest dogs i have ever owned but i really think he would make a good help dog maybe more


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 24, 2010)

Heelers and Lacys are my favorite dogs, to me a Lacy is like a heeler in personality and intelligence only with less hair.  Plus in herding Lacys are headers and heelers...heel!  The mama of a heeler that I owned was used on hogs, not serious hog dogging, just go every once in a while.  They said she would drive the hog crazy and make it spin like a top with her darting in and heeling it, then darting out.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 24, 2010)

I feel the same about my Heeler...if he is not the best dog I have ever owned..he is certainly the second best. As a pup he P in house one time...i told him.. ooooh i'm gonna to tell your momma (my wife)...he gave me that puppy eyed look...never did it again.  Same thing i did to the kids when they colored on the wall...they only did it once.  The only problem i have with mine is his bark cuts me to the bone.  There is no doubt in my mind, from seeing him work, that he couldn't stop a hog.

Clifford just thinks he has a problem.  If he eva went in my box with my Pit instead of my wifes other two...tell um Clifford...what would happen


----------



## Clifford (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, one thing is becoming obvious as I move around the country talking to hog hunters. Each region seems to have their favorite dog.
And, another thing I notice is that hog hunters seem to be constantly trying to outcross between two different breeds, in order to create a designer dog.
Lacy owners are trying hard to keep their lines pure, and I believe the two different breeding practices has caused them to purposely exclude hog hunters as potential owners.

The difference in the terrain between the Texas brush country and the thickets found in other states is big factor in how the dogs get worked. That may also be part of why different dogs are favored in different areas.

Cats rule the bay pens, in every area that I have been in, and the few folks who are running Lacys are finding stiff competition there. But, when they make a good showing, the Cat owners pay attention. 
Most of the Lacy owners I know use their dogs for blood tracking, and have never considered trying them on anything else. That's a shame, because they are really good at a lot of things.


----------



## wildlifecory (Aug 24, 2010)

the reason why there aren't many folks using them is because for the most part they don't make the cut.  All the crap you read on the www is just crap.  They are not nearly as tough and useful as the literature says.  30 years ago you could probably find a good lacy, but good luck with it today.  I have hunted with several laceys and have yet to see one that wasn't a bullet catcher.  The ones I hunted were quirky, stubborn, and dang near impossible to break off trash.  

Like pig snatcher said.  When you start seeing breeders advertise the colors they have available or that the dogs in their program carry the blue gene the breed suffers.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 24, 2010)

All Lacys carry the blue gene... The problem is that many breeders are purposely breeding blue dogs to blue dogs to produce as many of that color as possible.
And, the original registry has a policy which forbids close line breeding, and favors diversity which totally dilutes any chance you have of capitalizing on breeding working dogs.

By forcing breeders to use certain dogs the whole breed is being pushed in a bad direction, which may ultimately mean a great breed is ruined. Yet, they claim that their actions are necessary in order to protect the breed from becoming extinct.

This whole mindset has caused a huge split amongst the Lacy enthusiasts, and created an even larger problem as the two major factions fight a turf war, which has made people pick a side, and eliminated many possibilities for breeding great dogs.

The pet market is growing, no doubt. But many of the folks who buy pups are now finding out that owning a working breed dog requires more of their time than they thought, and we see more and more of these pups changing owners because they do not fit the pet owners lifestyle.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 24, 2010)

yea you are probably right clifford...i probably should be looking for a jamb up catahoula...but for some reason i too am a different breed.  If they are hard to trash break like mentioned above it may not be a good choice.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had no trouble at all training mine off of hot deer scent while blood tracking... The E Solution will get their attention, and keep it!
Texas is full of deer, and the hog hunters I know over there do not seem to have that problem either...


----------



## MULE (Aug 24, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> ...color bread dogs is what should be scoffed at.  I know that .


 Would that be white, wheat or rye?


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 24, 2010)

I never had any trouble with my lacy ever trashing


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 24, 2010)

MULE said:


> Would that be white, wheat or rye?



good catch...but won't you just have a loaf if you breed like that


----------



## pig snatcher (Aug 24, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> yea you are probably right clifford...i probably should be looking for a jamb up catahoula...but for some reason i too am a different breed.  If they are hard to trash break like mentioned above it may not be a good choice.



Jester, if you are looking for a dog I will give you a pup. No fancy papers but will make a HOG DOG.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 25, 2010)

It's hard to beat a deal like that!


----------



## wildlifecory (Aug 25, 2010)

jester you better take him up on that offer.  If i wasn't dog poor one would be headed this way.  One of the best dogs I have owned came from pig snatcher


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello...didn't see that coming...sure...you coming to the BBQ or do i need to drop in...pm details


----------



## JohnE (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh and just something to add. They are not called blue lacy's. Blue is just the color. 
If you are looking for one out of working lines, don't say blue lacy, the people with real working lacy's won't even talk to you if you say blue lacy.
Something I gathered from another forum lol


----------



## MULE (Aug 25, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Oh and just something to add. They are not called blue lacy's. Blue is just the color.
> If you are looking for one out of working lines, don't say blue lacy, the people with real working lacy's won't even talk to you if you say blue lacy. Something I gathered from another forum lol


 I have that same feeling when it comes to pits.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 25, 2010)

That's one of those little things that the two groups have been fighting over!
It has something to do with when the dog was declared the state dog of Texas, and who was in on that effort.
The truth be known, both of the associations have some faults...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 27, 2010)

All I want is a good working dog.  I have been being educated on the issues between the associations and hope that one day they get it worked out.  I am not into politics and well I dont care either way about all that stuff when it comes down to it I want a dog that is going to do what I bought it for.  Too bad about it really.  Kinda like hunters fighting amongst themselves when we have enough antis fighting us already.


----------

